# dedicated to negative nancy iyeoh



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

for sale.

you shld get one of these.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

That's a fine C-35, and yes its a monocoque, but it was never very popular and that's pretty heavy frame that gave way to the lighter and more nimble first generation C-40s. I had one of the first C-40s ever made, complete with art decor paint and steel fork (which still came in lighter as a whole than the all-carbon C-35). But the C-40 is lugged. 

If you are trying to compare the modern monocoques to that C-35, then nice try. I'm not here to argue with you, but I'm not buying it.

There's also the Carbonissimo and the 50th Anniversario that both sold more, which were both also monocoque frames. There're also the Ferrari CF1, CF3 and CF4. But as far as I know, CF5, CF6 and CF7 are lugged. 

Yes, the old man built monocoque frames back then, but the old man's reputation didn't come from those. Nice bike pic though.


----------

